# WARSAW | Sinfonia Varsovia Center



## LoveAgent. (Jun 22, 2009)

*The Sinfonia Varsovia Orchestra announced a two-stage architectural competition for a conceptual design 
of the main municipal concert hall for 1800 seats as well as the adaptation of the ex-Veterinary Institute's
historical buildings located at Grochowska Street in Warsaw. 

The Competition task consists in developing an architectural and urban concept of the development 
of the former Veterinary Institute complex for the purpose of the seat of Orkiestra Sinfonia Varsovia. 
The task includes the preparing of conceptual architectural designs of the adaptation of the existing listed buildings 
as well as designing the main city concert hall of the seating capacity of 1800.

The objective of the Competition was to indicate the best design of Warsaw’s new cultural centre related to Orkiestra Sinfonia Varsovia. 
The new centre will not only be an attractive place to present classical music and other genres of art, but also a place to spend free time.*


THE RESULTS OF THE COMPETITION

I PRIZE - – 200.000 PLN FCH013 Atelier Thomas Pucher ZT GMBH, Graz, Austria

II PRIZE – 68 666,66 PLN SVU937 Zaha Hadid Architects, London, UK

II PRIZE – 68 666,66 PLN BML468 Hermanowicz Rewski Architekci Sp. J., Warszawa, Polska

II PRIZE - 68 666,66 PLN K2M7R2 Mąka Sojka Architekci sp. z o.o., Warszawa, Polska



EQUAL RANK DISTINCTIONS 25 000 PLN

ALL782 Atelier Lorentzen, Arkitektfirmaet Langkilde, Kopenhagen, Danmark

GSK683 Krzysztof Banaszewski, Małgorzata Kuciewicz, Simone De Iacobis, Warszawa, Polska

SVR900 RE S.C. Piotr Michalewicz, Mateusz Tański, Warszawa, Polska

JMC999 AMC – Andrzej M. Chołdzyński Sp. z o.o., Warszawa, Polska

CDG690 Nieto Sobejano Arquitectos SLP, Madrid, Spain

NLK020 Bordas Es Pem Epitesziroda KFT., Budapest, Hungary


Source - http://www.sinfoniavarsovia.org/konkurs/


*I Prize*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

Interesting project.) I hope it will be realised.


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

:smug: It looks so sexy


----------



## LoveAgent. (Jun 22, 2009)

Other Projects by demmat.



demmat said:


>


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Are they completely crazy? This is not a building, its a crime:










I thought the worst era of brutalism is past by now.


----------



## fex37 (Oct 29, 2010)

It's pretty common here in Poland. We have alot of great projects in architectural competitions, but usually they choose some s**tty one.  And here is the perfect example.


----------



## Phobos (Sep 14, 2003)

So the pretty old house will be engulfed by the giant wall of concrete.What a great idea!
uke:


----------



## Iluminat (Jan 16, 2008)

Slartibartfas said:


> I thought the worst era of brutalism is past by now.


We don't have many buildings in this interesting style, practically none in Warsaw although I'm not sure it can be really called "Brutalism" facade of this wall might be not so "brutal" at all anyway I like the idea, it's rather interesting and should make big impression in reality bigger than another organic blob like those we see in China etc. 

here you can see the location in google maps:
http://mapy.google.pl/maps/ms?ie=UT...046c2b4405736ac6241&mid=1289694285&showlabs=1


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

I like this project. It provides order to its surroundings, a very nice garden for strolling at intermissions and events while defining the street edge and above all the auditoreum is sublime where I hope as much attention is paid to acoustics as design. I have seen building like Gehry's Disney Centre that are pretty interesting and sculptural but not all buildings can be self-referential landmarks like that one. This building has a context and just needs to reimnforce it. The final design will show all


----------



## Matthew222 (Nov 18, 2008)

Phobos said:


> So the pretty old house will be engulfed by the giant wall of concrete.What a great idea!
> uke:


Dont worry i give it no chance to be build .


----------



## Iluminat (Jan 16, 2008)

^^Why? This old building is nothing special anyway...


----------



## Letniczka (Feb 4, 2007)

LoveAgent. said:


> I PRIZE Thomas Pucher ...


Thomas Pucher must be a SSC forum user:



KoolKeatz said:


> Elbphilharmonie Hamburg, April 2007


:lol:


----------



## Cracovia (May 29, 2007)

You have to admit the actual Symphony auditorium is pretty amazing


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Definately the wrong decision! What a shame...


----------



## LoveAgent. (Jun 22, 2009)

Zaha Hadid Project (2nd prize)


----------



## LoveAgent. (Jun 22, 2009)

Other Projects:


*Krzysztof Banaszewski, Małgorzata Kucewicz, Simoe de Lacobis (Poland)*



zbieraj said:


> *GSK683*
> Grupa Projektowa Centrala:
> http://www.centrala.net.pl/our-work/sinfonia


^^ PS. - one of my favorites.



*Hermanowicz Rewski Architekci (Poland)*



















*Mąka Sojka Architekci (Poland)*



















*Atelier Lorentzen, Arkitekfirmaet (Dennmark)*



















*RE s.c. Piotr Michalewicz, Mateusz Tański (Poland)*



















*Andrzej M. Chołdzyński Sp. z o. o. (Poland)*



















*Nieto Sobejano Arquitectos SLP (Spain)*



















*Bordas Es Pem Epitesziroda (Hungary)*


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Banaszewski and Zaha had some cool facades. Too bad this was not picked.


----------



## Locke (Sep 18, 2005)

The problem with these types of competitions is that all the designs are so good that you'd like to build most of them!


----------



## Cracovia (May 29, 2007)

to be honest though most of those designs are average, maybe apart from a few..


----------



## LoveAgent. (Jun 22, 2009)

Finally some news 

*
From EurobuildCEE:*



> *Warsaw city hall has dusted off a project to reconstruct the historic Sinfonia Varsovia concert hall, making funds available for the project.*
> 
> The project for the Sinfonia Varsovia European Music Centre was put aside immediately after a competition to choose the concept for the scheme was won by Thomas Pucher in 2010. Now the city has earmarked over PLN 279 mln for this purpose and included it in its Long-Term Financial Prospect 2015–2042. “The construction of the Sinfonia Varsovia European Music Centre fits in with our revitalisation programme until 2022, which is a process involving a number projects the city will be investing more than PLN 1 bln in. Taking account of the current state of historic buildings occupied by the Orchestra, we considered it our priority to carry out a thorough and comprehensive revitalisation of the most degraded sections,” Wasraw mayor Hanna Gronkiewicz-Waltz as announced. “We hope the scheme will be co-financed from European funds, because this guarantees better provision of cultural and national heritage infrastructure,” she added. The city is planning to apply for the funds under the Infrastructure and Environment Programme 2014-2020.
> 
> Warsaw purchased the home of the Orchestra at ul. Grochowska 272 in the city’s Praga-South [Praga Południe] district in 2009. A new cultural centre is now to be developed ion the site. Its focal point will be the Sinfonia Varsovia Orchestra, for the performance of classical music and other forms of art (theatre, film, painting, photography and sculpture) as well as for recreation (a multimedia library, cafés, etc). The entire project is now du to be completed in 2020.




*From sinfoniavarsovia.org*



> *A press conference was held on Wednesday, 4 March at the City Office of the Capital City of Warsaw at 3/5 Bankowy Square to discuss the project for a concert hall and architectural development of the property at 272 Grochowska Street for the Sinfonia Varsovia Orchestra.
> 
> Sinfonia Varsovia – a grand renewal project begins
> 
> ...


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

I hope soooo!


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

any news?


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

Cant find anything!


----------

